# spartan 300 or ridgid k6200



## BOBBYTUCSON

K im buying a more compact mainline machine. Either a spartan 300 or ridgid k6200. Both are same price, both direct drive no belt, both 4/10 hp motor, whice one should i buy and why.seems like the same machine, 300 metal drum ridgid has plastic drum. Which has easier drum swap for far out blockages.kinda hate tapping out roll pin on spartan but it works well. Any opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## SewerRatz

You can use Ridgid cable in the Spartan, or any other brand that will fit.

The 300 is better balanced and a proven drain cleaning machine.


----------



## Will

I'd go Spartan 300.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Dang.two of the most respected men on here say spartan! Guess its the 300. Only thing i like about ridgid is i could go to any home depot and they have always had ridgid replacement parts shipped seriously quick as they are the largest ridgid dealer anywhere and there are locations everywhere . Did it for my k400 and cordless drills and batterys.never used bigher ridgid cables and machines though.But spartan it is i guess !!.is it easy to tap cables on the larger ridgid cables if i put them in the 300 for long shots?


----------



## SewerRatz

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Dang.two of the most respected men on here say spartan! Guess its the 300. Only thing i like about ridgid is i could go to any home depot and they have always had ridgid replacement parts shipped seriously quick as they are the largest ridgid dealer anywhere and there are locations everywhere . Did it for my k400 and cordless drills and batterys.never used bigher ridgid cables and machines though.But spartan it is i guess !!.is it easy to tap cables on the larger ridgid cables if i put them in the 300 for long shots?


Home depot don't support the professional machines. If you needs parts,cables, cutters and hey check the price of the 300 and Ridgid at AJ Coleman's.


----------



## Will

The Pumper show is just around the corner, so most sewer machine manufacturers will be offering discounts on there products. 

I can't say much for the K6200 as I have never used it, but I can commit about the Spartan 1065 and the Ridgid K7500 as I have owned both. The K7500 doesn't come close. Not built as rugged as the 1065, not a stable while in operation, cable is harder to get into the drum, and feeder is not as good. 

I'd think the Spartan 300 would also be superior to the K6200 in all the same ways.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

SewerRatz said:


> Home depot don't support the professional machines. If you needs parts,cables, cutters and hey check the price of the 300 and Ridgid at AJ Coleman's.


Actually the ridgid reps do pretty well cordinating with home depot, ive gotten the service desk to order parts and do "will call" on seesnake stuff before.worked out great and man did it ship fast at no cost to me.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Will said:


> The Pumper show is just around the corner, so most sewer machine manufacturers will be offering discounts on there products.
> 
> I can't say much for the K6200 as I have never used it, but I can commit about the Spartan 1065 and the Ridgid K7500 as I have owned both. The K7500 doesn't come close. Not built as rugged as the 1065, not a stable while in operation, cable is harder to get into the drum, and feeder is not as good.
> 
> I'd think the Spartan 300 would also be superior to the K6200 in all the same ways.


Will the pumper show be close to tucson? Like vegas or something?


----------



## Will

It's in Indy, but you don't have to be there to get the discount. Ask them if they are offering a discount for the pumper show


----------



## SewerRatz

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Actually the ridgid reps do pretty well cordinating with home depot, ive gotten the service desk to order parts and do "will call" on seesnake stuff before.worked out great and man did it ship fast at no cost to me.


Forget homecheopo call Marvin or Kirk at AJ Coleman, I will guarantee they will do better than home cheepo


----------



## gear junkie

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Will the pumper show be close to tucson? Like vegas or something?


No but Flow Expo will be here in cali this month. I second going to AJ Coleman. Way better then anywhere else. BTW....what are you trying to do with the 300?


----------



## TheDrainGuy

Spartan 300 looks nice with the exception of the elephant trunk... Useless.
Good luck!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

gear junkie said:


> No but Flow Expo will be here in cali this month. I second going to AJ Coleman. Way better then anywhere else. BTW....what are you trying to do with the 300?


I dont know about going to cali. Cant carry concealed and feel like im in another country. And i will use the 300 for main line blockages 3" lines and up, i have a gorlitz go68 but im tired of lugging its wieght to the cleanout, and driving around with it in the van is probably killing my gas and breaks and tires.plus the 300 seems easier to do a roof shot and manuever in bathrooms. I figured if i can get a more compact light wieght machine that can do the job of my huge gorlitz 68, go for it


----------



## Will

Have you thought about the GO62? It uses the same feeder as your GO68HD(if you got one), alot cheaper than a Spartan 300. Weights about the same as the 300.

A K60 is another option for you if you don't mind sectionals. I use my K60 on roof vents, pulled toilets, light blockages in mains that are short. I use the GO68HD or Model C on the tuff ones in 6" clay or 4" over 100'.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Will said:


> Have you thought about the GO62? It uses the same feeder as your GO68HD(if you got one), alot cheaper than a Spartan 300. Weights about the same as the 300.
> 
> A K60 is another option for you if you don't mind sectionals. I use my K60 on roof vents, pulled toilets, light blockages in mains that are short. I use the GO68HD or Model C on the tuff ones in 6" clay or 4" over 100'.


Ive never tried sectionals.dont the cables look to spongy or soft to be considered pro grade?and you gotta clip them together every 10 feet, and storing them is wierd. 

And the go62, ive never attempted to change the drum on my 68, it seems a lil more difficult than that spartan , is the go62 easy to handle and swap? 

And lastly, i heard gorlitz was going out of business, can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Will

The GO68HD is super easy to remove the reel, two set screws and it comes off. The GO62 is the same. Never heard of Gorlitz going out of business. Where did you here that from? 

The K60 cable is not a wimpy looking as you would think by looking at it. There 15' sections and they take some getting used to, but just like anything, experience is key. I'm glad I own a K60 and would take it over a 300 or similar drum as I feel the K60 is more versatile for roof vents and it gets into areas other machines can't.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Will said:


> The GO68HD is super easy to remove the reel, two set screws and it comes off. The GO62 is the same. Never heard of Gorlitz going out of business. Where did you here that from?
> 
> The K60 cable is not a wimpy looking as you would think by looking at it. There 15' sections and they take some getting used to, but just like anything, experience is key. I'm glad I own a K60 and would take it over a 300 or similar drum as I feel the K60 is more versatile for roof vents and it gets into areas other machines can't.


I heard it from the clerk at my local winn-nelson supply, he said he hasnt been able to order parts from gorlitz for weeks and cant get an answer from them and when he did he said he was told they are going through 'changes'.

And im looking into the k60. Seems reasonable and affordable.but does it have the power of a drum machine?


----------



## plbgbiz

SewerRatz said:


> Home depot don't support the professional machines. If you needs parts,cables, cutters and hey check the price of the 300 and Ridgid at AJ Coleman's.


Yep.

Had a guy at their pro desk tell me he could get me a better deal than my wholesaler on a K1500 kit. He ended up buying it at the wholesaler and giving it to me at a loss. Ridgid wouldn't sell it through HD.


----------



## Will

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I heard it from the clerk at my local winn-nelson supply, he said he hasnt been able to order parts from gorlitz for weeks and cant get an answer from them and when he did he said he was told they are going through 'changes'.
> 
> And im looking into the k60. Seems reasonable and affordable.but does it have the power of a drum machine?


Maybe he is talking about Western Drain Supply? They are a big Gorlitz seller and there website no longer works.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Will said:


> Maybe he is talking about Western Drain Supply? They are a big Gorlitz seller and there website no longer works.


This is possible, but winnelson is a huge national chain with their own phone app and all, so i dont know if they use other competitors as suppliers


----------



## MACPLUMB777

Solve all your problems and go with a Trojan pony
carries 112" x .55 cable of double wound cable just the thing to do tuff 
main lines with !

http://trojanworldwide.com/pony.html


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

JERRYMAC said:


> Solve all your problems and go with a Trojan pony
> carries 112" x .55 cable of double wound cable just the thing to do tuff
> main lines with !
> 
> http://trojanworldwide.com/pony.html


Does spartan make your stuff? and the reason spartan is highly considerable is because the rep can drive the fully stocked spartan truck down here from phx if i need parts in a jiffy.but your products do look promising. Pm me


----------



## gear junkie

Don't say we didn't warn you.


----------



## TheDrainGuy

^
Ditto


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

gear junkie said:


> Don't say we didn't warn you.


 
Well technically i can say nobody warned me lol, nobody said stay away from trojan. But note taken.whats up with their stuff?


----------



## gear junkie

Look it up here on pz from past users. The only one I've ever heard say something good about trojan also worked for them.


----------



## Will

I can't speak for the quality of Trojan as I have never bought from them, but I can say they are alot easier to deal with than Spartan, and if they are the exact same machines, they are worth considering if you where looking to get a 300/Pony or 1065/Station models.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

It does look like the same machine same quality...so if the price is better for the same product....very tempting.im not one of those whose a stingy price shopper, as i charge a price and if a customer has problem with it than i dont want their business anyways.i beleive in paying for good product.but since its same machine...i see VALUE, which is what is ok to look for.plus....id rather support a product made in the state of texas !! But we will see. Im kinda intrigued at the track record and prestige that the spartan 300 is said from the like from sewer ratz and others.what shall i do


----------



## bulldozer

I like our spartan machines. Can't say a bad thing about them or my rep.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

bulldozer said:


> I like our spartan machines. Can't say a bad thing about them or my rep.




Thats what i like about spartan.support from available reps make a huge difference


----------



## Drain Pro

I've been a lifelong Spartan user. If I had to choose between the two machines today, I'd go 6200 without a second thought. New Spartan machines are garbage, there customer service is just as bad. I tried out a 6200 years back and it worked flawlessly. Unfortunately over the years I've watched Spartan decline. At one time they had the best product, hands down. Now with all there made in China crap, things break that never broke before. They're constantly discontinuing items that are needed for repairs. A friend of mines 100 motor just crapped out after 10 years. Now he can't buy an armature for it, needs a whole new motor. 10 years is nothing for a drain machine. Some of the old black " lamb" motors are still in service. My 300 machine is close to 20 years old. I have a model 600 machine from at least the 60's, if not older and it still works. Try and get 10+ years out of a new spartan product. It'll never happen. And when inevitably you need a repair, they'll try to sell you an expensive upgrade. I recently needed a new electrical backplate for my 300, the rep on the phone said they didn't sell it and suggested I buy a new motor.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Drain Pro said:


> I've been a lifelong Spartan user. If I had to choose between the two machines today, I'd go 6200 without a second thought. New Spartan machines are garbage, there customer service is just as bad. I tried out a 6200 years back and it worked flawlessly.


Are they made in china now?


----------



## Drain Pro

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Are they made in china now?


 They tell you no, but the motors clearly say made in China.


----------



## Drain Pro

I will say that Spartan cables are still the best. That's the only reason I still do business with them. FWIW, I switched from 1065 to a 7500 and from a 100 to a 3800. I'm very happy with that decision.


----------



## Will

Drain Pro said:


> I will say that Spartan cables are still the best. That's the only reason I still do business with them. FWIW, I switched from 1065 to a 7500 and from a 100 to a 3800. I'm very happy with that decision.



You sure about that? I thought Spartan shipped production to China for just a short time when they had a fire at there wharehouse? I could be wrong on that.

See the Ridgid machines even made in the USA?


----------



## Drain Pro

Will said:


> You sure about that? I thought Spartan shipped production to China for just a short time when they had a fire at there wharehouse? I could be wrong on that. See the Ridgid machines even made in the USA?


 The words "made in China" appear prominently on the new black motors, at least they did a year or so ago. That fire you are referring to was a number of years back, so they've been in China for more than a short period of time. Besides, aren't there any other factories available in the USA? Either way, it doesn't matter where they are made. There is a very noticeable decline in quality. The newer 100 machines are a total joke. The motor is a weak POS. Try spinning a drum with 1/2" x 50' or more. You can see how the motor has a tough time with it. As far as Ridgid, I'm fairly certain that they are made here, but I'm not 100%. What I do know is that they are much better quality compared to the newer Spartans. Like I posted earlier, I've been a Spartan guy for a long time. But I have to call them out on this. They're selling us an inferior product for a premium price.


----------



## bulldozer

That's a shame that you had that kind of experience with spartan. Mine has been all positive so far. Is there really any good. Equipment anymore? I just bought another spartan jet. Had really good luck with the last one. My buddy bought a harben same time. His is in the shop with less then 20 hrs. Does that make it junk? I dont think so. Everyone has experiences with equipment and there outcomes will be all different. No different then ford vs. Chevy. I dont care what you buy but customer care across the board is what we get played to. Snake out everyday


----------



## Will

I had good luck with my 1065, but my was probably from the 80s or early 90s. Can't speak for there newer stuff, but most seem to praise them. I have heard about the 100 issues though from people other than you, so there is probably truth to them (100) not being what they used too.


----------



## SewerRatz

Spartan, a while back when the plant burned down, had production done in China till they rebuilt. 

Once the plant was rebuilt, they started production again with pride in the USA. The black motors have not been preduced for nearly 10 years. This is when they switched to DC motores and a bridge rectifier inside the motor deck.

All of the Spartan machines proudly display "Made in the USA" stickers on them. They make great machines, well balanced, plenty of power. Their customer service is lacking, but you can skip dealing with Spartan and get all your Spartan needs at Allan J Coleman.


----------



## Drain Pro

SewerRatz said:


> Spartan, a while back when the plant burned down, had production done in China till they rebuilt. Once the plant was rebuilt, they started production again with pride in the USA. The black motors have not been preduced for nearly 10 years. This is when they switched to DC motores and a bridge rectifier inside the motor deck. All of the Spartan machines proudly display "Made in the USA" stickers on them. They make great machines, well balanced, plenty of power. Their customer service is lacking, but you can skip dealing with Spartan and get all your Spartan needs at Allan J Coleman.


 I'm sorry but the bit about the motors simply is not true. I've seen brand new machines from Spartan that clearly say made in China. That was only about a year or two ago. I worked for a company several years ago and one of my responsibilities was fixing/rebuilding machines. We had well over a hundred different Spartan machines from various eras. I can say with complete authority and confidence is that they certainly do not make them like they used to.
P.S. - 10 years ago they were selling the first PM silver motors, not the black china ones. At least around here.


----------



## gear junkie

Motors, place of manufacture.....all a moot point really. The best mainline machine is a DW124 for $300.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> Motors, place of manufacture.....all a moot point really. The best mainline machine is a DW124 for $300.


Lol. That may be true actually. I'm considering going that route myself.


----------



## Drain Pro

I'll be in Indy tomorrow. My first order of business is to purchase a 4000/18 skid jet. The second is to find a new drum machine company. So far Ridgid is leading, but there's others I need to see in person. I can't wait until I can phase out Spartan completely.


----------



## gear junkie

Look at the mongoose. Saw all the jetters yesterday and mongoose had the best construction and finish by far. Was very impressed with them.


----------



## Drain Pro

gear junkie said:


> Look at the mongoose. Saw all the jetters yesterday and mongoose had the best construction and finish by far. Was very impressed with them.


Mongoose is on my short list. They are very expensive though. I'll also be looking at Harben, US Jetting, and I'm supposed to meet up with the guys from JNW.


----------



## TheDrainGuy

For cable machines I've only dealt with Mytana.
Never had any issues with the quality of the machines. Occasional maintenance through the years. A switch here, bearing, or a belt.
But the main components are solid. I spin 90' of 3/8" and 90' of 1/2" on my m661 no problem.
I have 2 reels of 11/16" for my m81.
150' on one and 100' on the other, and on rare occasion when I have to attach reels motor keeps up just fine.


----------



## Drain Pro

TheDrainGuy said:


> For cable machines I've only dealt with Mytana. Never had any issues with the quality of the machines. Occasional maintenance through the years. A switch here, bearing, or a belt. But the main components are solid. I spin 90' of 3/8" and 90' of 1/2" on my m661 no problem. I have 2 reels of 11/16" for my m81. 150' on one and 100' on the other, and on rare occasion when I have to attach reels motor keeps up just fine.


I like they way their upright machines look. I'll be checking them out in person if they are attending.


----------



## SewerRatz

I own 6 Spartan 1065's owned 2 Spartan 300's and own 7 Spartan 100's.

All these machines are from different years. The oldest machine (40 years old) has the original black motor made by Spartan. The 10 year old model has the silver finned motor. The newest ones use a smooth gray colored motor that uses a bridge rectifier to convert the A/C to DC these new motors do not have the loud squeal/whine like the old motors.

I have dealt with Ridgid, Spartan, General, Eel, Flexi-Rooter, National, and a few other drain cleaning machines as I grew up in this industry, I can tell you Spartan is the best upright drain cleaning machine.


----------



## Drain Pro

SewerRatz said:


> I own 6 Spartan 1065's owned 2 Spartan 300's and own 7 Spartan 100's.
> 
> All these machines are from different years. The oldest machine (40 years old) has the original black motor made by Spartan. The 10 year old model has the silver finned motor. The newest ones use a smooth gray colored motor that uses a bridge rectifier to convert the A/C to DC these new motors do not have the loud squeal/whine like the old motors.
> 
> I have dealt with Ridgid, Spartan, General, Eel, Flexi-Rooter, National, and a few other drain cleaning machines as I grew up in this industry, I can tell you Spartan is the best upright drain cleaning machine.


While I respect your experience and opinion, we'll have to agree to disagree on who currently makes the best upright drain cleaning machine. I too, have used many different brands of machines over the years. On another note, the silver finned motor (which is great) was no longer available to us here 10 years ago. That's when we had to buy the silver PM motors with the bridge rectifier that you referred to in an earlier post. The black china motors came later on.


----------



## Will

I've owned both Spartan 1065 and Ridgid K7500, both would have to be considered top dogs in the upright drum field. But unless you got a screaming good deal in a K7500 or got a used one for a great price, can't see why anyone would prefer the K-7500 over the 1065. Maybe because it is slightly easier to move and transport. 

Can't speak for the 300/K6200


----------



## Will

Guess with Ridgid you would get better support on parts with dealers everywhere. Can't go wrong with either 1065 or K7500, but give me the 1065 first


----------



## SewerRatz

Drain Pro said:


> While I respect your experience and opinion, we'll have to agree to disagree on who currently makes the best upright drain cleaning machine. I too, have used many different brands of machines over the years. On another note, the silver finned motor (which is great) was no longer available to us here 10 years ago. That's when we had to buy the silver PM motors with the bridge rectifier that you referred to in an earlier post. The black china motors came later on.


I am telling you Spartan had black motors before the silver finned ones. Maybe the black ones you are referring to were just some sort of knock offs. The original Spartan motors were black then silver finned then the PM motors.


----------



## Will

I ran 3/4" ic cable in my K7500 and it didn't seem to work well. I've heard people use 11/16" cable with the K7500 and I think that is the cable if try in it if I ever got another one. I've sold both the 1065 and K7500 and am happy with the GO68HD I have now


----------



## TheDrainGuy

Drain Pro said:


> I like they way their upright machines look. I'll be checking them out in person if they are attending.


M888 is a nice looking machine.


----------



## Will

TheDrainGuy said:


> M888 is a nice looking machine.


 Or the DM175, but I'd rether get a sled like my GO68hd or the M81 over the m888 or dm175


----------



## TheDrainGuy

Will said:


> Or the DM175, but I'd rether get a sled like my GO68hd or the M81 over the m888 or dm175


Yeah.. I like the sleds too. Never considered an upright. Drain Pro mentioned it though


----------



## Drain Pro

SewerRatz said:


> I am telling you Spartan had black motors before the silver finned ones. Maybe the black ones you are referring to were just some sort of knock offs. The original Spartan motors were black then silver finned then the PM motors.


 They had black noisy motors before the silver finned ones. I believe the oldest generation were called "lamb motors." They were made in USA and they were great. I also remember them having a red gearbox. Then they came out with the silver finned motors. The first silver ones had a rounded back, the later ones had a flat back. The black PM (quiet) motors came after the silver PM motors. Those are the ones I'm referring to.


----------



## Drain Pro

Will said:


> I ran 3/4" ic cable in my K7500 and it didn't seem to work well. I've heard people use 11/16" cable with the K7500 and I think that is the cable if try in it if I ever got another one. I've sold both the 1065 and K7500 and am happy with the GO68HD I have now


I run 3/4" IC x 100' in my k-7500. The first few uses were tough until the cable broke in a bit. Now, no problems at all. The 7500 is also easier to get up and down stairs. I've done tough root stoppages with it as well. In terms of power, it's equal to the 1065, IMO.


----------



## SlickRick

I bought a like new General Speedrooter 91 w/ 3/4 hp motor for $500. It is a beautiful machine for a piece of junk. I will get my money back quick though, hopefully before the drum rust out. The cage inside makes it sound like a Sherman Tank.


----------



## Will

SlickRick said:


> I bought a like new General Speedrooter 91 w/ 3/4 hp motor for $500. It is a beautiful machine for a piece of junk. I will get my money back quick though, hopefully before the drum rust out. The cage inside makes it sound like a Sherman Tank.


I've used alot if Speedrooters. Seemed to be the machine most companies I used to work for used. And your right for as crappy as they are, they work well.... If that makes since


----------



## SlickRick

I would love to have the 1065 w/.66 mag cable, I just can't justify the cost vs return. K-60 will be next.


----------



## Will

Love the K60. Makes done jobs so easy, but on a lot roots the big guns make more since.


----------



## Drain Pro

TheDrainGuy said:


> M888 is a nice looking machine.


Saw it in person today. Some pros, some cons. I'll think it over before the show ends on Thursday. I also checked out the Electric Eel model D5. It was very heavy and terribly unbalanced. It's too bad, it was on my short list of machines.


----------



## Will

Drain Pro said:


> Saw it in person today. Some pros, some cons. I'll think it over before the show ends on Thursday. I also checked out the Electric Eel model D5. It was very heavy and terribly unbalanced. It's too bad, it was on my short list of machines.



Did you look at the DM175? Are you looking fort a upright or sled?


----------



## Drain Pro

Will said:


> Did you look at the DM175? Are you looking fort a upright or sled?


 Didn't see it today, hoping they have one on display tomorrow. Ideally I'd like to find an upright that can run 5/8 and 3/4 cable. I sort of snuck into the exhibition hall today. Some vendors were not completely set up yet.


----------



## Drain Pro

Spoke with a Spartan rep today at the pumper show. He confirmed that the machine parts are made in China and are assembled in the US.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

SlickRick said:


> I would love to have the 1065 w/.66 mag cable, I just can't justify the cost vs return. K-60 will be next.


Thats the one I bought used and had tuned up. 100' of .66 with all new blades.


----------



## prisonplumber

*Trojan good*

I have used Rigid, Gorlitz, Spartan, and General macnines. As far the machines go I liked Spartan and General the best. I have also used the original Roto-Rooter machines. They are also good. My current machine is a General Mainline unit. It originaly had a 3/4" general cable and I swapped out for a Trojan mainline cable. Comes in 50' sections and screws together with standard General connections. I have had this cable for about a year and a half. It has enough flex that you can put a small bend in the end, but stiff enough to move through a good sized root ball with out kinking up. I also have a branch line cable and a tub drain cable from Trojan. These cables work really well. At the prison we purchased a portable jetter from Trojan and I works great on the 6" sewer mains in the living units and other buildings. I like the Trojan poducts.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Drain Pro said:


> Spoke with a Spartan rep today at the pumper show. He confirmed that the machine parts are made in China and are assembled in the US.


Dam , guess spartan fell off my list.i want american manufacruring


----------



## Drain Pro

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Dam , guess spartan fell off my list.i want american manufacruring


Unfortunately that's getting harder and harder to find although Duracable is made here. I think Mytana is as well. I didn't care for Duracables sales reps attitude. I did like Mytana but there upright has a flaw that I can't get past. I really did want to buy it though.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

Drain Pro said:


> Unfortunately that's getting harder and harder to find although Duracable is made here. I think Mytana is as well. I didn't care for Duracables sales reps attitude. I did like Mytana but there upright has a flaw that I can't get past. I really did want to buy it though.


You talking about the m888 ? What kinda flaw? Ive been considering it aswell


----------



## Drain Pro

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> You talking about the m888 ? What kinda flaw? Ive been considering it aswell


The cable wants to push out of the machine while it's operating in forward (same as a spartan will in reverse). This means you will always have to keep your hands close to the machine to prevent the cable from shooting out on you. In most cases that's fine, but sometimes I need to leave the machine several feet away from where I'm working. I wouldn't be able to do that with the M888. Also, when you torque the cable in reverse, it unwinds in the basket. I frequently run my machine in reverse, so this would not work for me. Other than that, it was very well made and the price was very good.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Drain Pro said:


> The cable wants to push out of the machine while it's operating in forward (same as a spartan will in reverse). This means you will always have to keep your hands close to the machine to prevent the cable from shooting out on you. In most cases that's fine, but sometimes I need to leave the machine several feet away from where I'm working. I wouldn't be able to do that with the M888. Also, when you torque the cable in reverse, it unwinds in the basket. I frequently run my machine in reverse, so this would not work for me. Other than that, it was very well made and the price was very good.


I haven't used the M888 so I'm not familiar with it but why do you run it in reverse frequently? I rarely run my 1065 in reverse. Only if I'm stuck.


----------



## Drain Pro

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I haven't used the M888 so I'm not familiar with it but why do you run it in reverse frequently? I rarely run my 1065 in reverse. Only if I'm stuck.


 I run in reverse on my last pass. It cleans the other side of the pipe. It works particularly well if your cleaning a 6" line through a 4" clean out. Next time you have a line with grease or roots video it after cleaning in forward. Then clean in reverse. You should see a difference.

I'll also add that if your not running your machine in reverse for extended periods of time and if you don't need your machine to be a few feet away from you, then the M888 looks like a very solid and reliable machine. I would of purchased one if not for the issues I mentioned.


----------



## TheDrainGuy

Drain Pro said:


> The cable wants to push out of the machine while it's operating in forward (same as a spartan will in reverse). This means you will always have to keep your hands close to the machine to prevent the cable from shooting out on you. In most cases that's fine, but sometimes I need to leave the machine several feet away from where I'm working. I wouldn't be able to do that with the M888. Also, when you torque the cable in reverse, it unwinds in the basket. I frequently run my machine in reverse, so this would not work for me. Other than that, it was very well made and the price was very good.


Did you end up getting a machine?
With my m81 which is pretty similar, in forward everything stays tight in the reel, when you start to build tension, or blade locks up on something, if you don't relieve the tension cable will want to come out through the arm, but that's typical with any drum machine that I HAVE used.
From my experience with left hand wound cables in several drum machines I've used, the loosen up in drum when ran in reverse.
I only run mine in reverse when I'm "stuck" too because I use threaded male end connected blades, run it too long they will spin off.

It's like any machine though, once you're comfortable and used to it you're good. I do overheads or sometime clean out is behind boiler or something and you can't get right on top of the clean out . It can be a pia.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer

Drain Pro said:


> I run in reverse on my last pass. It cleans the other side of the pipe. It works particularly well if your cleaning a 6" line through a 4" clean out. Next time you have a line with grease or roots video it after cleaning in forward. Then clean in reverse. You should see a difference.
> 
> I'll also add that if your not running your machine in reverse for extended periods of time and if you don't need your machine to be a few feet away from you, then the M888 looks like a very solid and reliable machine. I would of purchased one if not for the issues I mentioned.


Interesting. I will keep all that in mind.


----------



## Drain Pro

TheDrainGuy said:


> Did you end up getting a machine? With my m81 which is pretty similar, in forward everything stays tight in the reel, when you start to build tension, or blade locks up on something, if you don't relieve the tension cable will want to come out through the arm, but that's typical with any drum machine that I HAVE used. From my experience with left hand wound cables in several drum machines I've used, the loosen up in drum when ran in reverse. I only run mine in reverse when I'm "stuck" too because I use threaded male end connected blades, run it too long they will spin off. It's like any machine though, once you're comfortable and used to it you're good. I do overheads or sometime clean out is behind boiler or something and you can't get right on top of the clean out . It can be a pia.


 It really has to do with the angle of the distributor arm. If the arm goes in at a clockwise angle, when you build tension it will push the cable out; counter clockwise will pull the cable in. When I build tension in forward with my Spartan machines, the cable pulls in. I can be 10' away from my 300 and the cable will not fly out as long as I'm in forward. Reverse is another story. 

I didn't buy a cable machine. I wanted to see the Duracable DM175, but they didn't have one to display. I did however make a deal with US Jetting pending an approval of the quote I receive on Monday.


----------

